# Golden Age acl,  what year is this?



## carling (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's one that I'm confused on the Glenshaw Glass Co. dating system.

 Instead of the single letter on the lip, there are two letters together.  G and J.   By themselves, it would mean 1935 or 1938.  But together?  On the opposite side of the lip is the number 29. 

 I know its an early bottle, heavy on the embossing, a transition bottle to the acl's for the Golden Age company out of Akron and Youngstown, Ohio.

 Anyone seen this before with the two letters?  And can help explain it?


----------



## carling (Sep 15, 2012)

.


----------



## carling (Sep 15, 2012)

.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2012)

I'M NOT SURE ON THE LETTERING ON THE BOTTLE ..FROM WHAT I FOUND IT IS A TRANSITION BOTTLE ONE OF THE EARLIEST...GREAT FIND.. THAT IS A PIC. OF THE BOTTLING PLANT .


----------



## splante (Sep 15, 2012)

never seen the double letter stamped on the lip
  it is from 1938 as shown. In my acl price guide it is also listed as 1938, (maybe the only year ?) youngstown & ackron Ohio one sold for $50.00 plus back in the late 90's. Very nice bottle also shows a Golden age JR thats a 7oz


----------



## splante (Sep 15, 2012)

opps ment to say 1938 may of been the only year that transition bottle, embossed and acl were made seen other golden beverage bottles without the modern plant..again very nice find in my humble opinion


----------



## madman (Sep 15, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## RCO (Sep 15, 2012)

i have a pop bottle from the 1930's that says " HI " on the lip , it was the first time i ever saw that on a bottle . not sure why they would of put such a mark on a bottle


----------

